# Finding OWH cell number



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

I need some help with this one. Can find full name, age, address, home phones, and an email that I am not 100% sure is his, but he is apparently out of town a lot so contacting by cell phone is my best bet. Suggestions on what site to search? Thanks!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

do you know his work place?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure if this will help you obtain his cell phone number, search the tabs on the recommended sites . The work is a good place to start

reverse cell look up - Marriage Builders® Forums
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

From elsewhere


"Zabasearch is a good resource. Also, if you go to the bottom of the page and click on a link that says something like "Can't find XXX?", it will take to an intellius page that also gives locations where the person has lived along with the names of possible relatives.l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know his work place. DH thinks he is in some kind of construction or contracting. Interesting about the email address I found - it is linked to a never set up myspace page (no friends or pictures) under the OW name and she is listed as single...I have her email address and it is different than what I have for him.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I went on peoplefinders.com and searched the name... got possible relatives and searched on FB. I luckily found someone who was willing to give me info on how to get ahold of OWH... I called their home phone (knowing he got home before her),, and left brief message for him to call me back (which he did) and was then able to email him all the call logs and text logs to him....

Also, you might check linkedin.com ( if they are on there it will show what company they work for and you can get ahold of them at work. 

Revenge is sweet......


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Found his sister with phone number - should I call her? What should I say?


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

oregonmom said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Found his sister with phone number - should I call her? What should I say?


It is a crap shoot if you call her. If it is the only lead you have then maybe but I would be hesitant.

I found everything about the OM online, his work, wife's information, church, etc. Cost me less then $2.00. Type in the person's name in Google to see the various services available. I used Intelius.com.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

sometimes the intellius and peoplefinders.com will give email addresses for people also, so if they use their phone most the time, if they give an email address they will get it on their phone as well. 

Or as I had one of my coworkers do,, if you call the sister, say you are trying to get ahold of the person for a secret Bday party for someone,,,or that you are doing a family tree and that persons name came up as a contact and then ask them for a number you could reach them.


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Intelius with the work history add on and found a possible match in a town 30 minutes away. This is a common name so I can't be sure but it is a construction company. He is the owner. No website. I know it has been suggested not to contact over the phone at work...should I maybe drive up there with my proof?

Numb-
I do have an email but it is linked to that weird myspace profile. Kind of scared to use it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shockedandsad (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm trying to do the same thing and having no luck with the suggestions above. i am able to view her friends list on facebook. there must be some way to get her number from one of her friends but i can't imagine how to do that. any suggestions?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

oregonmom said:


> Did Intelius with the work history add on and found a possible match in a town 30 minutes away. This is a common name so I can't be sure but it is a construction company. He is the owner. No website. I know it has been suggested not to contact over the phone at work...should I maybe drive up there with my proof?


At worst it is an hour of wasted time. Which might be a lot less than the time you'll spend trying to track him down other ways. Is there a way to figure out if he will be there when you get there?


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

@Shockedandsad-
I am so sorry that you are going through the same thing. My thoughts are with you. I haven't had a chance to read your story, do you have the AP or spouse's facebook account? If it is the spouse's facebook, I would message them directly if you feel like you have exhausted your other options.

@Thor-
I think you are exactly right, I am spending more than an hour trying to find him and I just need to drive up there. I can not guarantee he would be there, but I figure someone will. I think I will write OWH a letter explaining what is going on and put a copy of DH no contact letter with it. I will drive up there and ask to see him. If he's not available I will say I am looking for a man with his name but I am not sure if this is him, is his wife's name X? If the answer is yes, I will leave the letter there. If not, will have to go through another avenue.


----------

